# Sekonda 23 Jewel De Luxe



## thorpey69

Picked this up a while ago and have forgotten about it,its in excellent condition overall and came on an awful bracelet which i have removed until a nice strap turns up,there is a problem in that the the hour hand never lines up with the hour batons when the minute hand is at 12,i assume the hands need resetting? as it keeps time ok all be it a bit in front or behind







,what made me buy it in the 1st place was the case back which is engraved Luch watch factory Ussr,does this mean anything to anyone?


----------



## MarkF

Hi Thorpey, here's a Luch link for you.

http://www.belarus.net/mwp/histor_e.htm

There are so many interchangeable cases, hands and backsparts from the Ruskies of the 60's and 70's, I don't think the back was on that watch originally. I like it







especially those slender lugs.


----------



## blackandgolduk

Hi Thorpey,

I've got the exact same model, with the same back. I've popped it off and inside is a lovely little Luch movement in gilt with a compensated balance. I believe there were two sekonda 23 jewel De Luxe models produced, which are pretty much identical from the outside but that one had a Poljot made movement and the other a Luch.


----------



## thorpey69

Ive managed to remove the crown and stem and somehow managed to make the hands align with the hour markers correctly but now when the crown is pushed fully home the hands turn and the watch doesnt wind??any clues or do i need to take it to a repairer?


----------



## blackandgolduk

Did you pull out the crown to the time setting postition before depressing the button and removing it? If not, then you may have trapped the pull-out piece or dislodged the crown wheel? Even if it's a watchmaker repair, probably won't cost too much...


----------

